# Under the knife part 2



## lilbigtonka

Ok as some know I tore the 300 down and redid everything sand blasted frame, painted or powder coated all the frame and racks.....fixed seals and bearings, installed 4wd-2wd switch, and what not......well it is undergoing a couple newly modified stages......pics will come once completed....here is what it did look like when I got it til now but new pics of the transformation should be within a week or so


----------



## jrpro130

Sweet! subscribed!


----------



## blue beast

Looks good so far ... For a honda anyways. LOL...I gotta find one of them for my kids. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## lilbigtonka

It is coming out nice got 2 more things coming in the mail and then some powder sprinkled on it.....


----------



## mossyoak54

Did you just splatter paint on those 90s? It's looking good man. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea painted them solid then went crazy with a paint brush lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

What's in the box? Tell me, tell me ...what's in the box?
What color did you get? I'm guessing tan. 

----that is all---


----------



## JPs300

If I was going to keep it my "300" would switch from red to blue. Pushing two years now since I rode it though, need to just part with it & get something more practical for the wifey to ride.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well so far everyone is wrong lol I ain't gonna say no more though


----------



## mossyoak54

Man I really like those 90s. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

u got the plastics off so maybe some framework or a wrap for the plastics?


----------



## lilbigtonka

No frame work is done from last time when I tore it down it was blasted and painted and Powdercoated so I don't have to do anything to frame or motor well except the gear reduction


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Uhhhh tonka lol come on and finish !


----------



## lilbigtonka

stuff is being dropped off tomm at the powdercoater....should have it back together and finished by friday


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Any update tonka?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well couple things changed so will be a couple more weeks I believe til it is done but it is coming along


----------



## lilbigtonka

Got a couple dents pulled on tank and painted along with new decals to match seat once the seat gets done


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I dig it. Nice teaser pic.

----that is all---


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Im waiting very patiently lol this things a beast already, wat more to add ha


----------



## lilbigtonka

Got seat back today looks awesome matches the decal on gas tank being both carbon fiber


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Niceee niceee!


----------



## nate3531

Subb'd

Sent from my R2D2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM LIKING THIS!!


----------



## bigredgrizzly

Subscribed


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well gonna do a simple yet decent audiopipe for the 300....trying to keep it ol school somewhat and I know audiopipes were the first thing for stereos lol....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

**** tht looks good!!! Gahh!!


----------



## jrpro130

I love it!


----------



## lilbigtonka

well the last of the goodies came in today now i gotta get one more thing powdercoated and get this here gear reduction installed sometime this week


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice! Didnt even think bout paddles ?


----------



## JPs300

That the 18 or 54 % reduction? - I hadn't seen an 18 with any welding on the basket gear & I thought that's what you were doing?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea it is a 18 suppose to be


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> That the 18 or 54 % reduction? - I hadn't seen an 18 with any welding on the basket gear & I thought that's what you were doing?


 
that looks more like the 54% gr. but may be wrong i agree i never seen the 18 with welding


----------



## JPs300

Unless maybe he figured out another basket gear to help negate availability issues with the EX gears?


----------



## lilbigtonka

well fellas i shipped it back he is gonna send me another one as this one was suppose to be for a 420 or something and he welded it to idk lol......but anyways i am sending this back and hopefully get a good 18 percent the way it should look.....thanks jp for noticing that....


----------



## JPs300

The 420's require welding the basket on at least a couple of their % set-ups, so that would make sense. 

Glad I noticed before you started fighting trying to get it put in.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

The 420 requires welding only in the 69%gr and the 15% but the 15% goes in rear of motor and is not on a clutch basket......the 35 has no welding. Here is a attached photos of a 420/450/500 35% gr. left is the stock gears and right is the 35% gr.
View attachment 14610



Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## gotmuddy

What happened with that gear is I had a friend help me with some work and he got carried away with the lathe and cut down a 300trx basket gear and put a 300ex basket gear on, basically he wasted his time and my money.

crazy cracka, I would love to see how a 300ex basket gear goes onto a 420 clutch basket with no cutting or welding.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok got the paddles Powdercoated


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Oooohhh my god!!! Not only the paddles but the sneak peak at the other parts powder coated blue ...man tht looks sexy just sittin there ...hurry up and get em on ur wheeler lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Got muddy we don't use a 300ex gear. Look in picture above. That's a gr 35% for a 420 no welding on basket only on the little gear that goes under the wet clutch


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## james83

those paddles are awesome


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well everything's done except the gear reduction waiting for it to get back here 




























Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

Wow that looks pimp! Love the paddle


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dude tonka tht looks sick!! Tht radio ties in with the blue and white perfect!


----------



## lilbigtonka

It isn't white lol it is the 1988 plastics grey just they are brand new lol I think it looks good and the 88 had no holes on the plastics for the flares so it is all clean looking 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Heck yea dude tht thing is sick looking!!


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Big D

The transformation is amazing!


----------



## JPs300

Came out sweet dude! 


Mine is headed for Lousianna this week, coming back as a 750 teryx.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Who ended up getting it asd thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Yep, Jamie is trading me a 750 teryx that's in need of some love.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks great!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Looks good Brandon...nice work. Those paddles are sick!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Figured I would throw some 29.5 on it lets see what it does with them lol....getting new wheels if I decide to run em


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

awesome ....when is the test lol?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good, its almost to nice to put it in the mud now lol. have you had a chance to test the 29.5 with the 18%? let us know how it does.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea I will let y'all know ASAP on how it does I am gonna try and put it in the thickest stuff I can find around the house....if it doesn't please me there off if it does welp I'm a happy camper....think I need to order some spacers though cuz up front looks to close to comfort for me and these lugs are not as forgiving as others when they catch plastic lol


----------



## JPs300

It won't like thick stuff with 29.5's and the small reduction. Mine struggled pulling 27" vamps in thick stuff with just the 18%. 

Looks sweet though.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well this bike def isn't getting a 54 and I am trying to get skinnies to help in the rear.....I don't really ride this in super thick stuff anyways like the brute but I do love he water on this bike


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ull do good in water but any mud u will need a bigger gr. a54 would make them 29.5 look like nothing 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300

I would stick around 27" law or maybe something a tad less aggressive. - The ability to effectively turn the tires will get you through more stuff than the extra 1" of GC will with it struggling.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I don't know yet I know Jp knows what we ride in but then again everyone told me my 27 bugs completely stock wouldn't turn and them suckers slung easily and very easy at that in peanut butter so 18 with 29.5 might not be what it was but if it is remotely even close then I will be happy


----------



## duckincrazy92

The only thing you can do is try it out and see if it impresses you.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lilbigtonka said:


> I don't know yet I know Jp knows what we ride in but then again everyone told me my 27 bugs completely stock wouldn't turn and them suckers slung easily and very easy at that in peanut butter so 18 with 29.5 might not be what it was but if it is remotely even close then I will be happy


 
im with ya on that, my gf's will turn 27" Zillas ok stock and wore out so...


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well I think it is gonna rub to much for my taste so looking to get some 27 or 28 skinny laws and prolly the smarter thing to do on a lil 300


----------



## JPs300

27 mb's or zilla's is one thing, a 29.5 law is a whole 'nother ball-game. 

I would go 27's, simply because the 28's are a rounder profile & don't paddle as well as the 27's or 29.5's.


----------



## lilbigtonka

If I do a 28 it would be 9.5 not 10.5 or the 12.5 as they are rounder and balloon real bad 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Skinnies + SRA = definitely using the paddles. 

Would likely work out quite well like that.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i need to fab me up some paddles ...!! i just dont know what size tube you guys are using.... and what bolt pattern are yall? my rear on my wheeler is 4/4 so its a lil smaller!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

We use 6" tube and 4/110 bolt pattern 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------

